
Is Your Data Yours? - cancan
https://themargins.substack.com/p/is-your-data-yours
======
TenaciousValor
The author talked about if data is "yours," but they never mention the truest
form of that: ownership. If ownership of data becomes an established concept,
data will fit nicely into existing legal frameworks.

If a random person could come and take tools from your garage, you would have
a problem with that, since you only have one set of tools and they're
expensive to keep repurchasing. The ability to make zero-cost copies of
information and transmit it instantaneously for effectively free has made our
relationship with information totally different than anything else in history.
We can't run from it, but we can build better systems.

~~~
katttrrr
I have to agree. I mean it's not like you're the one storing the data, but you
are the one giving it up by participating in using the technology at hand.

